# What were your GROSS SALES for 2010



## Chasper (Dec 22, 2010)

For five years Anthony at Pen Works conducted a year end poll of pen sales volume.  These polls provide useful information about sales trends.  Polls were conducted for the years 2004 thru 2008, no poll was taken for 2009.  I have traded messages with Anthony and I have his permission to conduct the poll again for 2010.  

The polls have always asked for gross sales and that is what I’m asking for again for 2010.  The distributions of categories were not a perfect overlay from year to year, so I can’t show exact trend lines, but I can show partial trends.

Total number of responders:  2004/89, 2005/381, 2006/131, 2007/188, 2008/209

Sales of $0.00:  2004/13.4%, 2005/34.4%, 2006/19.8%, 2007/17.0%, 2008/18.2%

Sales between $1 and $1000:  2004/58.4%, 2005/37.0%, 2006/38.9%, 2007/43.6%, 2007/38.3%

Sales between $1001 and $10,000:  2004/22.5%, 2005/23.6%, 2006/32.8%, 2007/29.3%, 2008/31.6%

Sales over $10,000:  2004/5.6%, 2005/4.9%, 2006/8.3%, 2007/10.1%, 2008/12.0%

Of those responders who reported some amount of sales, how many sold over $10,000?
2004/6.5%, 2005/7.6%, 2006/10.5%, 2007/11.4%, 2008/14.7%

One noticeable trend is that the percentage of responders with any sales who are selling over $10,000, increased by 225% over the five years.  The general trend is that the % of non-sellers and the % of low $ sellers is declining as the % of higher $ volume sellers is growing.

For 2004 the highest $ number was “over $20,000” and 5.6% checked that level.
For 2005 the highest $ number was “over $20,000” and 2.3% checked that level.
For 2006 the highest $ number was “$25,000 to $50,000” and 6.1% checked that level.
For 2007 the highest $ number was “over $50,000” and 2.6% checked that level.
For 2008 the highest $ number was “over $100,000” and 1.4% checked that level.


----------



## Chasper (Dec 22, 2010)

To see the 2004-2008 polls, look here:
2004 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=10957
2005 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16903
2006 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=24510
2007 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1509
2008 http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40719


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I didn't break even this year, but got close. Not bad for taking 6 months off. I guess I need to take some lessons from you and your wife.


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 22, 2010)

Made it to the "casual" Category, however I would LOVE to know who is the "Serious" seller.  If you don't want to ID yourself I understand, but if you can PM me as I would love to shake your virtual hand.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 22, 2010)

I dropped to Hobby for the first time - $40 short of Casual (sigh).


----------



## phillywood (Dec 23, 2010)

Gerry, you really don't think those numbers are for real do you. This would be good way of IRS finding out the other sources of income on hobbyist.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Dec 23, 2010)

At this point, I guess I'm a hobbyist. I'm working on becoming casual though...


----------



## Chasper (Dec 23, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Gerry, you really don't think those numbers are for real do you. This would be good way of IRS finding out the other sources of income on hobbyist.



I do not see who clicked which box in this survey, there is no way for me to trace back to who is claiming which category.  I assume that everyone is giving an honest answer, perhaps someone is fudging their number low just in case IRS somehow has the ability to track who check what, but I doubt that.

For my part I'm more interested in the longer trends than in the individual numbers, so far the trend lines are entirely in line with previous polls.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 24, 2010)

Chasper said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Gerry, you really don't think those numbers are for real do you. This would be good way of IRS finding out the other sources of income on hobbyist.
> ...


I understand, that was just a joke. It would be nice to see high numbers for our hobby, however, I'd be careful with Uncle Sam since the TAx cut only last til next year.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for doing this survey.  Another unanticipated bonus of being a member of IAP seeing this type of information and the historical numbers of how well some are doing with what I think is "just a hobby" and great therapy and yes really addicting!!!  Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 24, 2010)

So far we have 24 members who have had sales of $5,000 to $100,000 with 2 members over $100,000. While not saying all can do this but I've been saying for quite some that this can for some be a business.


----------



## Chasper (Dec 31, 2010)

Pardon me for the bump, but I need more respondants to get the numbers up to a higher level of statistically reliability.  I would appreciate as many responses as possible, even if you are new to pen turning, even if you had no sales at all, and of course I would like to hear from you if you had sales.  

More data = more reliable results.


----------



## ashaw (Dec 31, 2010)

did not quite hit my sales goal this year but did pretty good at $80,000+.


----------



## Mark (Dec 31, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Gerry, you really don't think those numbers are for real do you. This would be good way of IRS finding out the other sources of income on hobbyist.


 I answered honest. (We were Casual this year) I pay my taxes and if I owe, so be it. I think next year will be better for us. We really only sold items for the last 7 months. 

I need to depreciate some of this equipment anyway... :biggrin:

Looking forward to 2011....


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 31, 2010)

I surprisingly nearly hit $4k. Couldn't believe it when I sat down and did the numbers.

Now I'm gonna have to pay taxes on it. Crap.


----------



## kludge77 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm glad to see that I'm with the majority. Personally if I ever make 5k in a year from selling pens, I doubt it would be from casual sales. I imagine I would have to work pretty stinking hard for that! 

Just saying!


----------



## Scratch (Jan 15, 2011)

I started turning last April-2010. Since about June I've sold about $700.00 worth.
Pretty pleased since the hobby is paying for itself (barely) and I couldn't
sell ice water in the Sahara.:biggrin:


----------



## gaeast54 (Jan 15, 2011)

*hobby*

We did pretty good for the year 2010. I work offshore on a drilling rig and the guys are still fascinated with hand turned ink pens. And the slimline pens are still my biggest sales. As for as setting up with a booth, we do sale a few pens but a lot more compliments than sales. You have to have some backup items to cover booth rental.


----------

